# Strange Goldfish issue



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok so as a project this coming summer Im building a pond in my yard, a big pond (6ft, by 4ft, 3 ft deep), to place my goldfish in the pond. So i went out and bought 6 more goldfish (tiny ones to put in my 30g) until the pond is cycled and set up, in the 30 g, I already have 5 very big goldfish (7-9in) with a small pleco and a marineland 350 going (PLEASE DON'T TELL ME MY TANK IS OVERCROWDED I KNOW IT IS, HENCE THE POND) Lately I noticed my bigger goldfish have black spots on them and are really lathargic and sit on the bottom of the tank, while the smaller fish swim around and eat and do fish things. I noticed that my two large orange goldfish have these black spots, while my other 3 white and red goldfish do not, my water parameters are: ph: 7.4, Ammonia: 0. Nitrites: 0. Nitrates 15ppm, temp 70, I thought it was an oxygen problem so I put a screen top instead of the hood, and added 3 airstones with pumps, but still nothing, anyone know what this is?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

google "black spot disease fish", but know goldfish often have black spots of pigment, so only worry if the spots are new or growing.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

they are new, and spread from my biggest goldfish to my other big orange, the others arent showing spots but the bigger ones are just sitting on the bottom of the tank, the small ones are happily swimming about, I did a water change yesterday


----------



## mentalfish (Sep 16, 2010)

i agree good black spot in fish


----------



## mentalfish (Sep 16, 2010)

no good google


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/black_spot/
http://www.happy-goldfish.com/blog/a-closer-look-at-black-spot-disease-part-2-parasites/


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Are thy little black specks, or really big round things that look like they might have some sort of weird smiley-face on them?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

they are basically black scales, now they cover about 90% of his body, he went from all gold to black with gold specks


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

my tank now has ick, I know ick doesnt cause colour changes for sure, but I thought it was wierd because only my gold goldfish got the spots, none of the others did.


----------

